# How often do you get offers of...?



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

Dates?
Sex?
Extremely large tips?
Drugs?
To join the party?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

In my market, I am offered in order of frequency:
1.) Food ( I often accept)
2.) Alcohol ( no, but the thought is nice)
3.) Tips ( yes please)
4.)goodnight hugs by drunk (females usually)
5.)occasional invites to party( by females who have had too much already)

Never even get invited for drop offs at swingers clubs . . .


----------



## BipolarChemist (Apr 2, 2016)

I get asked to come into the bars with people most nights. Been asked if they can give me a lap dance (had to decline, need that uber money yo). 

I haven't seen a tip offer in months, but 95% of the people I drive are university students.

Nothing particularly exciting past that, I'm afraid.

I have many passengers that give me their numbers and ask me to text them when I'm going to be on the road on a friday/saturday night. I have a mass text thing that I add the ones I'd actually be willing to drive again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bi polar Chemist 
. . . catchy name.


----------



## BipolarChemist (Apr 2, 2016)

I am a catchy person  (also a chemist)


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dates? No one explicitly stating "I want to date you". 
Sex? Again no one explicitly stating "Lets ****" though flirting happened from time to time.
Extremely large tips? Happened about 5 times.
Drugs? The offer was made once, yes. I should have ejected them then and there but didn't. 
To join the party? Almost every weekend I drove this happened at least once. Never joined because my goal that night was to make money not socialize.


----------



## Firecapt (Mar 3, 2016)

Interesting first month. Been offered to join the party a couple times, been offered food from the drive through and been offered to join at Waffle House. 

Sex? Not outright but did have a girl ask me my number that eventually lead to that. 

Extremely large tips? I wish. My second night made about $40 in just tips on top of long surge rides in only about 6 hours. Did
About $160 that night. I thought this gig was gonna be the sh** after that lol. Then reality sank in when I realized that was just a lucky night and then came to realize most nights are lots of short trips making $2-$4 and no tips.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Sex? Not actually hearing hey wanna **** me? But one night pick up 3 bridesmaids 1 bride at drop off all 4 put 10's in back pocket bride hugged me and stuck paper with room# in back pocket plus $10. Food? All the time I decline. Big tip? Yep got $50 on $15 fare. Got $425 on $$25 far....yes four hundred twenty five dollars he handed me everything in his pocket he was completely wasted drunk I had to get license for address and didn't know was that much till I stopped at gas station down road all cash join party? Few times at casino or at strip club


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates? Never
> Sex? Never
> Extremely large tips? Never
> Drugs? Once
> To join the party? Once


The female passenger who tipped me some drugs and drinks turned out to be married when we arranged a meetup so I didn't have sex or date her. 
That was 1 out of like 800 trips


----------



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

I had a man ask me to dinner with him a couple nights ago and the same night I had a college student ask me for sex. I then giggled and told him thanks but I'm married with 5 kids. He said he was more turned on because that meant I had more experience. Ummmm. I didn't do it but it was very uncomfortable for the rest of the ride lol. I was given $47 tip by a guy the other day for a $2 ride. The same guy gave me a snickers bar. I've been offered pot and Coke but politely declined it. I have been offered to come into the party for a shot but I told them I still had to drive home. 

I've only been working for 3 weeks! I guess I'm stuck with an interesting bunch over here.


----------



## ChiGal (Mar 29, 2016)

One guy asked me to take him to wherever I was going. I was like "Sir, you can't come with me to pick up other passengers." 

I've been offered dinner, to come to shindigs, and told I can keep the "meter" running for coffee. I declined.

I had an escort ask me to be her exclusive driver for the night. She had two dates, I actually took the offer. It was $200 cash tip (one of her dates gave me when I took them to the restaurant). She would just hop in the car and have the date request prior to him getting in and it came to me.

I took it because it was a slow Wednesday and I knew I could talk on the phone, check emails, grab a bite, and otherwise relax. Plus she said she never had a woman driver before and felt more comfortable with me.


----------



## PANewbie (Jan 8, 2016)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


Sex, never 
Tips, more often than I anticipated. Maybe 40%
Drugs, never
Join the party, often.. especially with the college crowds... which I guess could inevitably change my answer to #1


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


ZERO
ONCE, probably could've been the aggressor in other cases, but only offered once
several
several


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been invited to a few parties, to go on a charter boat ocean fishing... I've been offer weed twice and to just the other night rider offered to smoke with me.

Twice been invited to a strip club. 
Invited to breakfast at Perkins.
Invited in to have a cold one and shoot pool.

Invited to a poker game once, I really thought about taking them up on this offer.

My second night driving a mid 50s60s year old woman, fairly drunk, asked me if I wanted to come in and relax for a bit. Told me she gets lonely it'd be nice to have some company... saved by a ping in that one.









Then Sat I got this from Brittany... I gave her my number a while ago... I know I know... I've learned since then.

One of these times I'm going to take up someone in their offer, just to see the reaction.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I've just started driving, but I can guarantee you I'm never going to accept anything but tips and 5 stars from a passenger. Way too many phony rape accusations going around, people see a chance to sue a billion dollar company and you're going to end up being a pawn in their game with a criminal record if your DNA is found.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

*Dates? *never
*Sex?* twice (once at the end of the ride, once afterward on Scruff)
_*Extremely large tips?*_ never
*Drugs? *twice (not counting weed which is really more of an herbal supplement)
*To join the party?* twice


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I've just started driving, but I can guarantee you I'm never going to accept anything but tips and 5 stars from a passenger. Way too many phony rape accusations going around, people see a chance to sue a billion dollar company and you're going to end up being a pawn in their game with a criminal record if your DNA is found.


Dash camera.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

different factors probably affect these probabilities as well... 

woman? = likely to get more advances
openly gay? = likely to get more advances (esp around certain areas/clubs)
say things like "factors and probabilities" in fun threads? = buzz kill less likely to get offers lol


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

*Dates:* No
*Sex:* Yes
*Tips: *Yes
*Drugs/alcohol: *Yes - offered weed and beer at least once a month, and declined all but one time.
*Join the party:* Yes - a bachelor party invited me to a strip club, and paid for my entry and lapdances. Pretty fun.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I tried for a year to get offered weed hehe


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

When I dress like a girl scout, I get all kinds of strange offers.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow,women sure are thirsty these days! I would be ashamed of myself acting like such a ****!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm fugly and get at least one offer a week. I had a drunk chick give me a wet willy, invites into bars and apartments and was offered a ton of money to father a child. Such a shame you can be charged with rape for touching a drunk. Consent is consent. At least reduce it to a ticket, sheez.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dates? Ive never been the type of person people date.
Sex? Dozens of offers. I used to be a beautiful young man.
Drugs? Constantly, on night shift.
Come to the party?
[email protected]@$%ers, I AM the [email protected]#$% party.


----------



## bard1290 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was given a gift card that had $100 on it for a prestigious hair salon here in my area. I said I really couldn't take it but she insisted and I did. Not because I'm against tips but it was just to much.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I've just started driving, but I can guarantee you I'm never going to accept anything but tips and 5 stars from a passenger. Way too many phony rape accusations going around, people see a chance to sue a billion dollar company and you're going to end up being a pawn in their game with a criminal record if your DNA is found.


Very smart !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Firstime said:


> Wow,women sure are thirsty these days! I would be ashamed of myself acting like such a ****!


Completely agree !!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Happens all time (original question)
I just talk about my kids and that I need to continue driving the night.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

As it is now I have to open the windows between fares, because I don't want the next rider to smell the alcohol and marijuana and think it might be coming from me. Last night I had a pair that reeked of stinking weed and couldn't wait to get them out of my van. What's worse is they dinged me after I 5-starred them. I 5-star everybody that doesn't hurt me or the van.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Are you new! My policy after my 2nd week as a driver. Doesn't seem fair to me to give every jerkhole 5 stars, when a person who actually tips, I can't give them 6 stars!?
5 - nice people who tip
4 - regular PAX
3 - PAX charged their phone or took water or other emenities
2 - jerks / smelly weed PAX
1 - pukers


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

It's a Golden Rule thing for me. I'd like to get 5 stars even if I screw up a little, so I give 5 stars. Costs me nothing. 

Why would it bother you if a pax took water or charged their phone? That's what it's there for, no? My style is relaxed and as long as I get the ride and don't have to fix or clean anything afterward, I'm happy.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not proper etiquette.
Service worker makes $1.90 minimum fair, PAX use the their phone charger, and take their water and snacks purchased out of their pocket to increase the level of service.
*What happened to etiquette of tipping service industry?*
I'm sorry but bad manners in my vehicle doesn't get rewarded with 5 gold stars!


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


No to dates.
A few propositions for sex - 2 by women / 1 by a man - always declined politely 
Got offered and paid $200 for allowing a couple to smoke cigarettes for their 10 min ride. They tried to reneg but I got very New York on them.
Offered drugs a few times - always say no.
Been invited a few times to hang out and once to join a sex party.

Nobody can say this sh1t isn't interesting.

You never know what's going to happen on any given night.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

LGC said:


> No to dates.
> A few propositions for sex - 2 by women / 1 by a man - always declined politely
> Got offered and paid $200 for allowing a couple to smoke cigarettes for their 10 min ride. They tried to reneg but I got very New York on them.
> Offered drugs a few times - always say no.
> ...


I worked night shift in a hotel for a few years back in college and heard it all. If they find you in a room with a guest you are definitely fired, on the spot. There were often undercover cops around doing drug stings so you would have to be crazy to take drugs from anyone there. Although I did find a big bag of pot once and smoked it, got sick as hell, must have had some rat poison or something in it.

As I see it, there is nothing so special about me that they are going to seek me out for sex and drug parties, so my first thought is that I'm being set up for some kind of nonsense and stay away from it.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

I haven't had offers for any of these, but I drive mostly days. I feel so deprived.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


*Sex* :-- outright, implied, touchy feely about 300 times alas in most cases they were AC and I DC.....
Largest tip: (in 60,000 fares) $200 , $300 in todays money-- she was drunk , carried her into a hotel room left it with her... detailed elsewhere...

*Drugs*: approximately 5000 times -- you smoke weed?, need weed? , presumably to pay the fare... not a good idea to take weed they don't want...

One thing I can tell you, thru empirical experience is that after perhaps 3-4 vodka drinks and 5 or 6 beers, amongst the gay guys downtown I was one* nice piece of tail* at 2:00am. I presume for some of our gay drivers it was Christmas in July...... well actually I know for some of them it was Christmas in July..

These are rough estimates, too many trips to really remember...

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't want them offering me anything and I'm quite fine if they don't even talk to me. I'm happy just driving and listening to low-playing music. In fact, get in...answer when I confirm your destination...text, play with, or talk on your phone....exchange pleasantries upon arrival at your destination...and get out and be on your way. NEXT (preferably with a surge)!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Most of the offers I get are from 40+ women with raspy voices with a ton of that Marlboro Perfume on. No thank you!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

*Dates:* No
*Sex:* Yes, 2 offers by guys, 1 offer from woman with hubby in back seat. Politely declined all 3.
*Tips: *I've gotten a $20 on numerous occasions, best I've seen.
*Drugs/alcohol: *Yes - accidentally found myself on a drug buy trip, was offered but declined.
*Join the party: *Invited a couple of times, always politely decline


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I drive during the day....... in the bright sunlight...... so the only applicable one to me is TIPS. My largest tip was a $20 and like DD on multiple occasions.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


I get offered Drugs. alcohol and to come join SOMETHING about once a week. Never have I ventured to do so except... this one time I wanted a break and I drank a clear soda while the riders drunked themselves up. I was pinged 2 more times by them so we could go look for personal property that had been lost. I got a laugh out it for sure.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


Dates? Not really
Sex with females? Bi-monthly. sort of... not quite sure how serious they were about it
Implied **** (with females)? Ditto. But more often
Propositioned by gay men, teasingly? Sometimes multiple times within a day, in certain areas
Propositioned by gay men, seriously? DATA ERROR = brain bleach worked!! I dont remember~!!!! And dont wanna recall~!

Long trips (Hour+)? Daily
Long trips (Grossly over-guarantee Lyft rides)? 1-2 per guarantee week, generally manage to exclude em from buggering the guarantee one way or another
Drugs? I'm allergic to weed /weekly
Fast food? I'M allergic to wheat /weekly
Energy drinks aka "something from convenience store"? Bi-weekly & YES PLEASE

Edit:
Ah large TIPS not trips... $20-25 tips for a single ride / about once per week.more, never.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Not proper etiquette.
> Service worker makes $1.90 minimum fair, PAX use the their phone charger, and take their water and snacks purchased out of their pocket to increase the level of service.
> *What happened to etiquette of tipping service industry?*
> I'm sorry but bad manners in my vehicle doesn't get rewarded with 5 gold stars!


5* = nice tippers 
5* = quiet asian college kids on a guarantee minfare... half or more tip in-app later (pity its guarantees)
5* = polite nice conversation, enjoyed or just totally non-stressful ... half tip later in app
5*= all nonproblematic ppl in long beach... they reciprocate
4*= obnoxious but harmless & useful for guarantees
4*= too drunk / requests / luggage no cash tip 
3*= music requests / ASKED for aux (doesnt apply if we chatted music they mentioned something and *I* asked them if they wanna put it on.. also doesnt apply to requests for Metallica, those land me tip$)
3* = time wasters,got in just when I tried to noshow em
3* + complaint = anticipate loss of rating
2* + complaint = misbehaviour or definite loss of rating
1* + complaint = scary misbehaviour OR gimme my damage fee
...

"Conditional 1* comment " = dear lyft, pax kept going on and on about how much of a tipper he was and how he'd do right by me in frontof his girl...so far,no sign thereof. But if tip does materialize later in the app, please change rating to "4*" - obnoxious but honest


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> When I dress like a girl scout, I get all kinds of strange offers.


I would guess so if you are a guy.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Most of the offers I get are from 40+ women with raspy voices with a ton of that Marlboro Perfume on. No thank you!!


So they looked like this...


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> So they looked like this...
> 
> View attachment 44095


Worse! LOL


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Worse! LOL


So THAT'S why I got so much more tail before I switched fromalways-forgotten glasses to always-on contacts!!!


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Dates: Yes*
Had a lady using Uber for the first time and was meeting friends. Asked for my number in case she needed a ride home. I called her around the time she was getting out and no answer. She calls me the next day decides to recap her evening. Then she asks if I was married and if I wanted to go out for drinks.

*Sex: No *But a lot of flirting with drunk women. Now the drunk gay men have no problem saying they want sex. I had a drunk guy passed out in the back seat put his hand on my should and then says "I want some D*@K!"

*Tips: Yes.*
Got a 20.00 tip to take someone 30 minutes away. They guy decided not to go so he gave me 20 for my trouble.

*Join the party. Yes* last week a couple college kids invited me in to have a couple shots.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've heard of the cleaveland steamer but what's a wet willy?


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Who35 said:


> I've heard of the cleaveland steamer but what's a wet willy?


Ask Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I get hit on by most single female passengers. I have had offered for sex 2 times. I get tips 1 out of 4 times. I've been asked for a hug one time. I've been offered alcohol once and drugs once.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

BipolarChemist said:


> I am a catchy person  (also a chemist)


Ice Bear!


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

What no getting handjobs while driving? Isn't that why Uber drivers wear sweat pants? I'm shocked at the prudishness of this string.


----------



## mother1987 (Aug 21, 2016)

I was offered my first hand shake yesterday morning... That was a marvellous feeling.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Who35 said:


> I've heard of the cleaveland steamer but what's a wet willy?


A wet willy is wet fingers in your ear. I had a girl give me a dry willy, lol. She was drunk out of her mind on her 27th birthday. Then, when we got to her apt she invited me in for Patrone shots. Umm, I'm your dad's age...no thanks.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

*Dates?* No
*Sex?* No
*Extremely large tips?* $10
*Drugs?* No
*To join the party?* No

I'm 41 and must not be cool enough or handsome enough no mo'


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Dates: Few asked
Sex: 2-3 asked, always declined (So you can turn off the app and come inside to hang with me, right?)
Large Tips: $20 for 5 minuite ride... 1st time Uber rider didn't know how pay worked. I kept my mouth shut and took the money.
Drugs: No but drugs have been left behind.. Bag of weed and Molly? or Crack powder?

Join party: 2 offers to go into club with them. 3rd guy invited me to bbq at his house and gave me his number.
Food: Chimichangas from restaurant 1 time, often a soda or snack from 7-11
One time a couple treated me to Vietnamese food (carry-out) at 2:30 am. (Got a meat sub so I could eat it while driving home).


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Dates: No (wouldn't mind being asked though lol)
Sex: No
Flirted with: Yes a few times
Drugs: Yea - marijuana. I politely declined.
Join the party: More times then I can remember
Food: More times then I can remember
Large Tips: $100 for a 30 minute ride, on a 2.5x surge.


----------



## Gubear (Aug 5, 2016)

EX_ said:


> *Dates:* No
> *Sex:* Yes
> *Tips: *Yes
> *Drugs/alcohol: *Yes - offered weed and beer at least once a month, and declined all but one time.
> *Join the party:* Yes - a bachelor party invited me to a strip club, and paid for my entry and lapdances. Pretty fun.


Same here


----------



## IanMoone (May 9, 2018)

Twice I’ve been offered oral from guys down in the Castro District of SF. Once after feeling bad for a drunk guy and driving him around for about 30 minutes looking for his friends (in app of course) and him giving up and insisting on giving me a bj (Offline of course). Second time was a really nice, and pretty cute stoner guy. About a 25 minute ride and we started chatting. He asked me to wait with him when he gets to his destination. He asks if I want to smoke with him (which happens so much in the Bay Area). After er he hits his bong he asks if he could “see my zipper” . Why not, ya know?


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

For me personally, I can think of a reason or two for the "why not" question.....


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

trying to decide if I need to make another account to answer these questions....


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


I've gotten one marriage proposal since I started driving, and she was sober! I guess that counts as Dates and Sex?

I turned her down. Sorry girls, I'm already taken - bing the incurable romantic I am.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Moonrider said:


> I've gotten one marriage proposal since I started driving, and she was sober! I guess that counts as Dates and Sex?
> 
> I turned her down. Sorry girls, I'm already taken - bing the incurable romantic I am.


I've heard that marriage doesn't count as sex.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


Dates....sometimes during Ramadan when a Muslim passenger is breaking their fast.

Sex....my usual answer in M

Large Tips....yeah riiiiiight...

Drugs....Advil and Tylenol on many occasions.

Party....one time at Chuck E Cheese


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I dreamed of a young woman today. She was on roller skates.
Her last name was unpronounceable. I asked her "how do you pronounce your name?"
She said "you have freedom of choice. Besides, we are destined to be together".

At this point, I woke up.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I dreamed of a young woman today. She was on roller skates.
> Her last name was unpronounceable. I asked her "how do you pronounce your name?"
> She said "you have freedom of choice. Besides, we are destined to be together".
> 
> At this point, I woke up.


What was her first name?


----------



## J. Xephon (Mar 19, 2018)

$100 tip ONCE, i almost cried.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ribak said:


> What was her first name?


I remembered for 5 minutes after waking up.
That's not the point tho. She told me I can call her anything I want.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've heard that marriage doesn't count as sex.


You have heard correctly. I have an equation that defines your odd's of having sex with your wife after you are married. It's simple:

1 / (Days you have been married) =(Likely % you will have sex that day)

For example, on your wedding day:

1/(1) (first day of marriage) = 100% Chance you are getting luckey

After 100 days:

1/ (100) = 1% Chance

Keeps going downhill from there...


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Preach brother !!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

YukonDew said:


> You have heard correctly. I have an equation that defines your odd's of having sex with your wife after you are married. It's simple:
> 
> 1 / (Days you have been married) =(Likely % you will have sex that day)
> 
> ...


Marriage is the opposite of sex.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I dreamed of a young woman today. She was on roller skates.
> Her last name was unpronounceable. I asked her "how do you pronounce your name?"
> She said "you have freedom of choice. Besides, we are destined to be together".
> 
> At this point, I woke up.


Obviously a dream about this song by Melanie... the first one-named female singer, hence the hard to pronounce last name.






_I rode my bicycle past your window last night
I roller-skated to your door at daylight
It almost seems like you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you've got something I need
Well, I've got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together
And try them on to see
I've been lookin' around awhile
You've got something for me
Well, I've got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I ride my bike, I roller skate, don't drive no car
Don't go so fast, but I go pretty far
For somebody who don't drive, I've been all around the world
Some people say I've done all right for a girl
I asked your mother if you were at home
She said yes, but you weren't alone
Sometimes I think you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you've got something I need
Well, I've got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together
And try them on to see
Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You've got a brand new key_


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


No
No
Once I got an in app tip of $1.12 is that what you mean
No
Most weekends when dropping guys off at strip club


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Recently had the best one. Picked up some people for game 3 heat vs 76ers 45+ trip. When nearing the arena they asked if I wanted to watch the game. 

They gave me 2 extra tickets they had and told me i could sell 1 if I wanted too. I sold it for $40 to the first offer lol

It was a suite ticket and allowed me to eat any of the food they ordered, they have the suite to entertain guests and just sat in the corner by myself and enjoyed the game.

Other than that I get asked to come into stripclub a lot and cannot turn down free boobs and watch people spend wrecklessly


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Obviously a dream about this song by Melanie... the first one-named female singer, hence the hard to pronounce last name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. It was definitely her.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh yeah. It was definitely her.


Must've been a retro dream, then, given that she's now 71.
Just googled 'Melanie Safka' today. Not recommended for dreamers - especially those in their early fifties.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


Dates: Never.
Sex: See Below.
Extremely Large Tips: Occasionally, although can be hard to tell if he's wearing pants.
Drugs: Meh.
To Join the Party: See #3.


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

RedDragonQueen said:


> Dates?
> Sex?
> Extremely large tips?
> Drugs?
> To join the party?


1. Never
2. Never
3.Once - 50 dollars.
4. Never
5. Depends what you mean by party. One guy wanted to form a collective to purchase group health insurance.


----------

